# new start of ladder layout, 2nd try



## tom h (Jan 2, 2008)

This is what it was before my concrete heave










This is my bridge to nowhere







this is after I cut my concrete and started to haul it out, after I lost count of a lot of mixing concrete bags 2 years ago, took one sat afternoon to cut it out and haul it out









this is where it came around the tree, you can see where it was by the gravel










I had good success with the ladder method with 1 1/2 in PVC pipe 2 ft in the ground, very easy to put in, and very reasonable, once you get the hang of it, it goes real easy










the houses are there because I had nowhere to put them yet, they will get a make over and put back out, lighting and other things










This is where you can kinda see where the new track will go, I want to change my layout also, did not plan on it, but why not when I have to do a do over. I want to put a siding along the fence, its my only long stretch, I want to put in a couple sidings in other spots, and eventually I want to put another set of tracks on the inside of the outer loop, and run passenger cars and smaller trains, I will put in a couple of sidings in there also. I have to finish my river and lake(my Youth group kids are going to do the heavy digging, love that free young labor







) and my bridges will be put in different spots. The stuff in the bottom part of my layout will be put in other places, lot of cleaning out and moving rock in the next couple of weeks. This winter I plan on building trestles to make my high track to look more realistic, my yard slopes so much, will never get it level but I am trying to get it close.











There is more concrete to move on the left, and the new track will be in a different place on the other side of building, want to put a siding here, have to buy more switches!

tom h


----------



## Manco (Jan 5, 2009)

Good to see someone else used the PVC pipes as support. Until you, I hadn't seen pictures of anyone else. I'm using 1-1/4" but all-in-all the same thing as you. I'm not driving them as far into the ground as you but we'll see how that works out. I may have to redo it *shrug*. 

It's hard to tell, but did you have a figure 8 going on there at one time?


----------



## altterrain (Jan 2, 2008)

Looking good Tom. don't let Marty know about your concrete fiasco, he might get upset







.

Manco, lots of use are using PVC pipe support - 











-Brian


----------



## Trains (Jan 2, 2008)

Before








After

I been using 1 1/2" pipe and plastic roadbed for two years, came though winter great.


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

Marty already knows and I only wish I lived closer to see why....


----------



## tom h (Jan 2, 2008)

Marty, I still advocate concrete roadbed, I liked it, I screwed up though, to this day I cannot figure out why I did what I did, I laid out my rebar and tied it to rods going down into the ground 3 ft, thats what pushed up my roadbed and made it crack, I should of never did that







, I still try to think back and ask myself why, the first part of my layout is still concrete, that part I did not put rebar down in ground and that is fine.

My yard slopes so much to the back, I had a steep grade coming back up, thats why I went with the ladder method, to raise my lower part to ease some of my grades.

tom h


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

good to know Tom. the new line I almost drove rebar into the ground but thought why change if no problems so far. 
I'm still supprised folks don't have more PVC pipes pushing up with the pressure. 
In your case and yard area it probably is wise to do ladder. 

Just like now after all these years I'm going back and using weed cloth. time will tell I guess.


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

Re; Concrete 

All the pro's I've worked with insist that no metal protrudes from the crete... all rebar and tie wires were propped up on rocks before the pour. And lifted during tamping. 
Weight and inflexibility keeps the crete on the ground, the rebar is soley for internal strength. Anchors are better steel and designed to protrude, but that's an orange in this apple crate...


----------

